# Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Mille Fleurs Cigar Review - Flavoursome!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This is a cigar that needs a year or so after buying. Smoked one out of the box and wasn't impressed. Laid the others down for a year and what a su...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta (Cuba) Mille Fleurs Cigar Review - Flavoursome!


----------

